# Deb’s Chicken Bergamais



## masta (Feb 1, 2006)

This a take off of the the classic ChickenMarsala and the head chef nailed this one first time when making it!








<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Deb’s Chicken Bergamais<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />[/B]

1 1/2 pounds thin sliced chicken breasts
All-purpose flour, for dredging 
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper 
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
10 ounces sliced Baby Bella mushrooms
*2/3 cup Vintner’s Reserve Bergamais wine 
*1/2 cup chicken stock 
2 tablespoon unsalted butter 
1/4 cup chopped flat-leaf parsley 

Put some flour in a shallow platter and season with a fair amount of salt and pepper; mix with a fork to distribute evenly. 
Heat the oil over medium-high flame in a large skillet. When the oil is nice and hot, dredge both sides of the chicken cutlets in the seasoned flour, shaking off the excess. Slip the cutlets into the pan and fry for 5 minutes on each side until golden, turning once – do this in batches if the pieces don't fit comfortably in the pan. Remove the chicken to a large platter in a single layer to keep warm. 


Add the mushrooms and sauté until they are nicely browned and their moisture has evaporated, about 5 minutes; season with salt and pepper. Pour the Bergamais in the pan and boil down for a few seconds to cook out the alcohol. Add the chicken stock and simmer for a minute to reduce the sauce slightly. Stir in the butter and return the chicken to the pan; simmer gently for 1 minute to heat the chicken through. Season with salt and pepper and garnish with chopped parsley before serving.<BR style="mso-special-character: line-break" clear=all>


----------



## Waldo (Feb 2, 2006)

WooooHoooo thjat sounds might tasty Masta


----------



## Harry (Feb 2, 2006)

Dang that sounds sooo good i think i will make some , I will use MustangGrape Wine in it. I dont have any Bergamais. Will let you know how it turns out.


Harry


----------

